# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid - Taken] Funky DnD World Map

## Schottland

Paid: I'm looking to pay (~$500) for a color map that I can print out for my players as a thank you for the campaign as well as something I can hold on to digitally.


Subject 

World map of one, near-pangia, my amateur map attached

The world is called Schottland, a sword and sorcery realm regaining itself from cataclysm in the not-too-distant past, readying itself for an otherworldly reckoning in the not-too-distant future. As such, there's places that have been lost to time and have regained the mystery they once had thousands of years ago. It is a harsh world where heroes are paid handsomely and die fast! 
I have short, specific descriptions of each major location and town that will help with their depiction.


Style

Ultimately, I'm very open! I would love something that has a bit of color and artistic spin on it. As an example, I love the work of Arlin Ortiz as well as Jackson Tattoos. Looking for something a bit different from the usual LotR-styled layout.


Quality & Size

Professional
For both print and web
Ideally 16" x 20"
Vector

Time Constraints

 About 3 months 

 Copyright 
The artist will retain copyright of the map

----------


## Tiana

> Looking for something a bit different from the usual LotR-styled layout.


Hi Schottland,
Allow me to introduce myself. I'm Ti (I know my username is Tiana but technically I am Tiffany Munro), cartographer _and_ cartoonist.  :Smile:  While many of my artworks are understandably requested in the classic style, I am notorious for my unusual colorwork and artistry.

You'll find my fantasy maps on my portfolio which should give you a sense of a wide range of work. My webcomic work can be found here, the story is a bit abandoned by this point due to my pursuit of cartography but feel free to flip through a few of the more recent pages if you like, I think there's some really fun color work in it.

Your map is great and I'd love to redo it with more, weirder color.

----------


## WaterWitchRPG

Hi,

This sounds like a very fun project! Could be perfect with my bright watercolor style.
I've sent you an email regarding it  :Smile:

----------


## XploringMap

Hello

I am interested in your project. You can see my portfolio here.

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello chief,

I work in watercolour and coloured ink, as well as lotr style - here's my portfolio, and I'd have no trouble working in something like the Ortiz style. I can be reached at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## vb.maps

Hello!

I would love to participate in this project! You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/

If you are interested feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com and we can discuss everything.
Thank you in advance

----------


## Schottland

I just want to say everyone on this board is so supremely talented. Thank you all for allowing me to peruse your portfolios of work. This commission is now taken. Thank you all again.

----------

